# Aristocraft Rolling Stock Revival



## MaineCentral (Feb 10, 2015)

Any chance somebody will restart manufacturing of the former Aristocraft line of locomotives and rolling stock?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm sure Scot Polk will when there is a huge economic recovery and large funds become available. Don't hold your breath though. Getem while you can...

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

You may want to peruse this site:

http://polksgenerationext.com/ 

Scott Polk, Lewis' nephew, is trying to bring the product back into availability. It may be a long uphill battle, but a few things are available.

Best of luck,
David Meashey


----------

